# Feed My Fish Lips



## daarksun (Nov 13, 2010)

Lake Mead Las Vegas. These carp swarm when people are on the docks. these guys pile in when you start feeding some of them. The fish are so use to being fed from people you can reach down and touch them. To bad they are not good eating. A few of these guys probably weigh between 20 & 30 pounds.


----------



## EricD (Nov 14, 2010)

Very unique shots.....love them all!!


----------



## daarksun (Nov 14, 2010)

EricD said:


> Very unique shots.....love them all!!


 

Thanks Eric. Great job on the website. Enjoyed your images.


----------



## jake337 (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't agree with them not being good eats, you just have to know how to cook


----------



## daarksun (Nov 17, 2010)

jake337 said:


> I don't agree with them not being good eats, you just have to know how to cook


 
It would be nice if others agreed with you. One net and a few scoops off the dock and you've got a great bar-b-que going at the homefront. lol

There has to easily be over 500 of them around the docks.


----------



## Frequency (Nov 17, 2010)

This series is superb...the images -of a common place thing- but so far i have never seen anybody shot such images; really really brilliant works 

regards


----------



## Derrel (Nov 17, 2010)

EXCELLENT collection of most unusual photos! Good job.


----------



## Frequency (Nov 18, 2010)

PS: in many pilgrim centres in India, feeding the fish is a part of the ritual; there this kind of scene is quite common


In the last image, it would be better if metal constructions were not visible


Regards


----------

